# Vincent Valentine vs Sephiroth



## DarkLord Omega (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know if this has been done before, but I really wanted to know how Vincent does against him.

Rules: Vincent is in Chaos form

100 m apart. 

What will the result be?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 15, 2011)

Vincent. No discussion needed.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jan 15, 2011)

Wanna explain?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Wanna explain?





Keollyn said:


> Vincent. No discussion needed.



**


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2011)

Apparently he doesn't want to explain.

Though this could be just because DoC was so awful that Keo had to block it out of his mind.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 15, 2011)

zenieth follows through


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 15, 2011)

Vincent in Chaos form...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 16, 2011)

Vincent wins he's far stronger and far faster Sephiroth has no chance at all


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 16, 2011)

vincent is too cool 

to answer the question, i have never seen chaos vincent but normal vincent was epic fast.  so by deductive reasoning, chaos must be even more epic.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Err.....yea i'm gonna go ahead and say seph. Since Chaos Vince is by his own admission weaker than cloud, whom seph is stronger than.

"When everyone wants to support Cloud, Vincent commands them to put their trust in Cloud's hands. Not wanting to interfere, he believes that only Cloud has the power to destroy the curse from the past." - Link removed

Plus there's always the creator statements:

"Sephiroth's existence and will is extremely powerful. There is nothing stronger, nothing above him." - Kitase


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought it went

Chaos form Vincent>Sephiorth>Base Vincent


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> I thought it went
> 
> Chaos form Vincent>Sephiorth>Base Vincent



Meh, IMO it's seph, considering the creators deem him stronger.

Also in my opinion, i must tell you Chaos Vince is an incredibly overhyped fighter......his fight scene with weiss is something done by people like rosso and azul:

[YOUTUBE]6QfjkzLK3Cw[/YOUTUBE]

3:16 onward.

These are people whom were defeated by base vincent.

So yea, given the authors intent couple with what he said in the profiles and reunion files......chaos vincent really is not all that.

Cloud is probably stronger than him.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2011)

But didn't word of god also put Omega as the strongest, well I'm not sure but still and Vincent defeated Omega while in Chaos form.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2011)

lol at Cloud being stronger than Chaos Vincent

DoC was a shit game, but Vincent's feats there are just plain better than anything we see from Cloud


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 18, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> But didn't word of god also put Omega as the strongest, well I'm not sure but still and Vincent defeated Omega while in Chaos form.



No word of god actually put sephiroth as the strongest.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2011)

Then where on Earth did I hear Omega>Sephiroth


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 18, 2011)

I am pretty sure is like this:

Chaos form Vincent > Sephiorth > Cloud > Base Vincent


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> But didn't word of god also put Omega as the strongest, well I'm not sure but still and Vincent defeated Omega while in Chaos form.



Hmm.....not that i know of

Vincent most certainly defeated Omega. But then again Chaos Vince was a moot point against FF7 seph, and in AC.

But fact remains....Vince admitted in AC that he's not strong enough(even with his protomateria in AC, which allows him to utilize and control chaos), and that he believes only Cloud can accomplish that shyte.

Futhermore seph said the fate of the planet was up to cloud, when he has already fought and seen chaos at the end of FF7.

And yea seph is stronger than Cloud.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> No word of god actually put sephiroth as the strongest.



Pretty much the intent I suppose, though there could be people who might at least be in the same tier, if slightly lower

There might be nothing in the Compilation stronger than Sephiroth, but people on par with him isn't out of the possibility.  By 'people', I mean Weiss and Vincent at their respective heights.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2011)

CD has there been a Jack Noir vs Sephiroth, Weiss, Cloud and Vincent yet? 

Also Chaos Vincent>Cloud>Base Vincent?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> CD has there been a Jack Noir vs Sephiroth, Weiss, Cloud and Vincent yet?



there has been a Jack and Bro vs Cloud and Zack, but not that

make it if you want 



> Also Chaos Vincent>Cloud>Base Vincent?



that's about right


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> CD has there been a Jack Noir vs Sephiroth, Weiss, Cloud and Vincent yet?
> 
> Also Chaos Vincent>Cloud>Base Vincent?



I dunno about that, creators seem to put Cloud as a rival to seph and above vince.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Pretty much the intent I suppose, though there could be people who might at least be in the same tier, if slightly lower
> 
> There might be nothing in the Compilation stronger than Sephiroth, but people on par with him isn't out of the possibility.  By 'people', I mean Weiss and Vincent at their respective heights.



Agreed. I think everyone else stated to be life-wipers like Chaos, Omega, Jenova should be around Sephy's level but just not as strong as him individually.



Alucardemi said:


> I dunno about that, creators seem to put Cloud as a rival to seph and above vince.


Even word of god said that seph was just toying with cloud. They are far from rivals.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 18, 2011)

How would Galian Beast stack up to Cloud? 

Sephiroth was playing around with Cloud, that much was obvious even without word of god. Said playing around also got him killed.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Agreed. I think everyone else stated to be life-wipers like Chaos, Omega, Jenova should be around Sephy's level but just not as strong as him individually.
> 
> 
> Even word of god said that seph was just toying with cloud. They are far from rivals.



I understand that you must have read the IGN translation...

this is the real quote from the reunion files: deadlink 

Notice the first paragraph.

Plus:

When everyone wants to support Cloud, Vincent commands them to put their trust in Cloud's hands. Not wanting to interfere, he believes that only Cloud has the power to destroy the curse from the past.  - Link removed

Cloud answers Sephiroth's proposal with his own perseverance. Cloud regards what is right, as Sephiroth holds Cloud in place, both standing in each other's way as fated rivals. - Link removed

Pretty sure creators opinons say Cloud > Chaos.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 18, 2011)

Chaos was a life-wiper created to destroy all living things on the planet so that their life energies get reabsorbed back into the lifestream for Omega to take it to the stars. I don't think Cloud can do that when he needed the WRO to take on an army.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Chaos was a life-wiper created to destroy all living things on the planet so that their life energies get reabsorbed back into the lifestream for Omega to take it to the stars. I don't think Cloud can do that when he needed the WRO to take on an army.



Yes he was a lifewiper. But realize that his lifewiping consisted of him going around in a frenzy killing living things to send them to the lifestream. If.......Zack was frenzy enough on his days when he was the strongest and seph was dead and vince in hibernation even he could lifewipe if he went around killing, of course he could take a millenea or so like chaos would(actually since it only happens when the planet is in HUGE distress chances are there's not much left).

Chaos is like Alucard....he takes time to do huge destruction.

And err........Cloud's mission was only to assist, not to take out an army man. zack, who is weaker than cloud could do that and die to plot.

So yes like i said....creators seem to put Cloud above Chaos.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 18, 2011)

Alucardemi said:


> Yes he was a lifewiper. But realize that his lifewiping consisted of him going around in a frenzy killing living things to send them to the lifestream. If.......Zack was frenzy enough on his days when he was the strongest and seph was dead and vince in hibernation even he could lifewipe if he went around killing, of course he could take a millenea or so like chaos would(actually since it only happens when the planet is in HUGE distress chances are there's not much left).
> Chaos is like Alucard....he takes time to do huge destruction.


Why would Chaos be so slow? He will scour all life that remains on the planet right before Omega ascends. 



Alucardemi said:


> *And err........Cloud's mission was only to assist, not to take out an army *man. zack, who is weaker than cloud could do that and die to plot.


Bolded makes no sense. And I am pretty sure the deepground army is much larger than one sent to apprehend Zack and Cloud. 



Alucardemi said:


> So yes like i said....creators seem to put Cloud above Chaos.


No it doesn't when they stated no one else is stronger than Seph and he also got better feats than Cloud.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Why would Chaos be so slow? He will scour all life that remains on the planet right before Omega ascends.
> 
> 
> Bolded makes no sense. And I am pretty sure the deepground army is much larger than one sent to apprehend Zack and Cloud.
> ...



1) Ok then, still you must use the lifewiper term....quite carefully with these guys.

2) Yes, maybe. But why do you think that Cloud not soloing that is a testament of inferiority? I don't get it...why would they do that in Vince's game.

3) Yea.....and i just gave you two quotes that said Cloud fought with seph as his rival(let's not forget seph is stronger than chaos vince) and one where vincent admits he's weaker. Plus seph himself said something like the fate of the planet is up to Cloud.......and he has already seen chaos in end of FF7.

I'd gladly be open to discussing feats if you so wished and thought this would be time worthy.

ps: goodness...does anyone else here hate selphie fron FF8?

God she's driving me nuts with her blabbering while i play.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay let me just step in here to say that the creators never said Sephiroth was the strongest being in FFVII's universe.

What they said was that "there is no one above him" and that is in regards to willpower. Sephiroth has a great deal of determination and inner strength which is why he was able to come back in AC.

But that doesn't mean he is stronger than Chaos or Omega.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Okay let me just step in here to say that the creators never said Sephiroth was the strongest being in FFVII's universe.
> 
> What they said was that "there is no one above him" and that is in regards to willpower. Sephiroth has a great deal of determination and inner strength which is why he was able to come back in AC.
> 
> But that doesn't mean he is stronger than Chaos or Omega.



Not sure about that man....

"Sephiroth's existence and will is extremely powerful. There is nothing stronger, nothing above him." - Kitase

I mean you can interpret it as you so wish but i believe thare is a reason for the separation of the sentences and the usage of him.

And then again:

When everyone wants to support Cloud, Vincent commands them to put their trust in Cloud's hands. Not wanting to interfere, he believes that only Cloud has the power to destroy the curse from the past. - Link removed

Vincent kinda admits he's not strong enough. And he had chaos and protomateria at the time.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 18, 2011)

Alucardemi said:


> 2) Yes, maybe. But why do you think that Cloud not soloing that is a testament of inferiority? I don't get it...why would they do that in Vince's game.


Why wouldn't it? If he could do it why not do it? Shelke said the ground forces (Cloud's group) wasn't able to penetrate the ground defenses of deepground. You'd think Cloud willingly let soldiers and tifa around him be endangered for nothing if he could just solo everything. Its illogical. 



Alucardemi said:


> 3) Yea.....and i just gave you two quotes that said Cloud fought with seph as his rival and one where vincent admits he's weaker. Plus seph himself said something like the fate of the planet is up to Cloud.......and he has already seen chaos in end of FF7.


Sephy never seen chaos. And character fallible statement on his part regarding Cloud. We all know Sephy can turn out to be pretty arrogant when realistically he could defeat Cloud from the getgo. 

And Vincent said not to interfere on Kadaj's part because its a more personal matter. Why the heck would Vincent said that to the party when they all faced Sephy as a group 2 years ago? Its not like Cloud gotten that strong overtime nor was it stated. Like when Barret said to Cloud to stay out of his fight with Dyne. Does that means Cloud can't beat Dyne? By no means. 

Vincent even when endangered by Deepground try as hard as he can not to use chaos. He doesn't even know what the protomateria does at that time. 




Alucardemi said:


> I'd gladly be open to discussing feats if you so wished and thought this would be time worthy.


I am through discussing when I spent nearly 3 pages last time. Your just not getting it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Base Sephiroth vs Chaos Vincent?

I really don't see how Sephiroth can lose, to be completely honest. I mean, the guy has never gone all-out against anyone and yet - with very little effort - he overpowered everyone he ever fought. The only person to ever actually defeat him was Cloud, who actually did so twice by surprising Sephiroth with strength he had no idea could exist within him (first in the Mako Reactor and the second time with Omnislash v5).

According to Kitase, nobody in the Compilations of FFVII is as powerful as Sephiroth. Even though he said this before Dirge of Cerberus came out, I don't doubt his words in the slightest.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Why wouldn't it? If he could do it why not do it? Shelke said the ground forces (Cloud's group) wasn't able to penetrate the ground defenses of deepground. You'd think Cloud willingly let soldiers and tifa around him be endangered for nothing if he could just solo everything. Its illogical.
> 
> 
> Sephy never seen chaos. And character fallible statement on his part regarding Cloud. We all know Sephy can turn out to be pretty arrogant when realistically he could defeat Cloud from the getgo.
> ...



1) And you think they'd make Cloud the hero and the resolutor of the deepground problem in Vince's game. I don't think it really works that way.

2) Err....yes seph has seen chaos....in the end of FF7, when they were fightning for their lives and such. And seph could defeat cloud no doubt.....but what you can't deny is the creator quote stating they fought equally until Cloud was exhausted(deadlink), and that they were rivals. It's not a falliable statement when seph himself(who has seen vincent fight allout) states that it's up to cloud.

No this is countered in the quote it's self that states vincent belives only Cloud has the power to tackles seph.

When everyone wants to support Cloud, Vincent commands them to put their trust in Cloud's hands. Not wanting to interfere, he believes that *only Cloud has the power to destroy the curse from the past*. - Link removed

Barret never stated cloud is not strong enough to take Dyne....Vincent admits that only cloud is strong enouh to tackle seph.

And Vince could still control perfectly chaos in ACC, so yea that point is moot....he even says he believe only cloud can do this...further comproved by seph, and implied by the creators who call cloud seph's rival.

And yes cloud has gotten stronger....tifa, and seph both state it.

3)

Hmm....alright. fair enough. I could say the same thing actually, from my perspective, your just not understanding the authors intent.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> lol at Cloud being stronger than Chaos Vincent
> 
> DoC was a shit game, but Vincent's feats there are just plain better than anything we see from Cloud



This thread should have ended again with this post.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> This thread should have ended again with this post.



Not really... I mean, on one hand it isn't fair to compare Cloud to Vincent - one is a superhuman soldier, the other has a WEAPON-like Materia infused within his body. Even so, Cloud likely wouldn't lose against Chaos Vincent... After all, Chaos is only a WEAPON. Which means, while it was immensely powerful, Sephiroth was stronger - and let's not forget that Cloud is the only person to ever actually defeat him.

So even though, as per Word of God, Sephiroth is unmatched in the Compilations of FFVII - the only person to ever come close to matching him is Cloud. Which is why you could say that Sephiroth recognises Cloud as the only person able to protect the planet.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

I stopped when I read Cloud wouldn't lose to Chaos Vincent.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2011)

Cloud only beats Sephiroth due to the latter just dicking around constantly and not instantly skewering him 

not really a convincing way to argue his supposed superiority to Chaos Vincent


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cloud only beats Sephiroth due to the latter just dicking around constantly and not instantly skewering him
> 
> not really a convincing way to argue his supposed superiority to Chaos Vincent



Well it remains fact that up until now...only Cloud has ever matched and defeated seph. 

Here are the creator statements regarding the fight in both the IGN translation and the direct quote from a scan:

- "It's said that Cloud was outmatched when it came to the fight with Sephiroth. Sorry everybody who thinks that Cloud was almost on par with him: he wasn't. Even worse for Cloud, Nomura said that Sephiroth didn't sweat during the entire fight and never exerted himself. In other words, he wasn't even trying hard. Cloud on the other hand was clearly giving it his all and was described by the book as exhausted by the time the battle was nearing its conclusion." - 

- "He tells Cloud of his desire to drag the world into darkness, and the battle of the destined rivals begins. The battle is fast and ferocious. Sephiroth eventaully takes the upper hand, cornering an exhausted Cloud." - deadlink

I understand most people are under tha impression Seph was dicking around because of the IGN translation for that quote. Never in the Reunion Files did they state seph was dicking around.

The real quote is actually quite different. It says they fought evenly, and that they're rivals. Seph reallt tried much more(in his strongest form) against Cloud than against anyone he ever fought in his weaker forms.

He even tried to behead Cloud on instances.....and used two hands and stances...someting he's never done in his weaker forms.

*He even loses his smirk after the building scene.*

Seph wasn't kidding around as many would have you thinking. If you simply watch the fight you can see he wasn't screwing around.

When everyone wants to support Cloud, Vincent commands them to put their trust in Cloud's hands.* Not wanting to interfere, he believes that only Cloud has the power to destroy the curse from the past.* - Link removed

Now vincent also admits he's weaker than seph(keep in mind he could control chaos perfectly at this time). This is further confirmed by seph when he says everything is up to Cloud and shyte.

Then the creators say Cloud is seph's rival  at more than one instance.

"Although he was defeated in the war surrounding Meteor, and had once fallen into a Mako Reactor, he did not return to the Planet but instead was diffused into the Lifestream. Elements from his body flowed into the atmosphere, and the rejection of these heterogeneous elements was called "Geostigma". Soon after, a remnant of his called Kadaj acquired substance. He was to fulfill the volition inherited from "Mother" to "To rule the Planet", a*nd fought against his fated rival Cloud."* - Link removed

"Cloud answers Sephiroth's proposal with his own perseverance. Cloud regards what is right, as Sephiroth holds Cloud in place, both standing *in each other's way as fated rivals.*" - Link removed


Trust me there is plenty of evidence.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I stopped when I read Cloud wouldn't lose to Chaos Vincent.



If Cloud doesn't lose to a transcendant Sephiroth, how the hell does he lose to Chaos Vincent?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

By overall being weaker than Chaos Vincent.

That's usually the starting point.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> If Cloud doesn't lose to a transcendant Sephiroth, how the hell does he lose to Chaos Vincent?



Considering a megaflare from bahamut did shit to cloud, and he was stabbed through the heart by seph and then all limbs, only to get back up later *to push him back when seph was going for the kill.......*

And we all know pushing a Transcended Sephiroth back is much more difficult then pushing back Chaos Vince right

He'd be hard pressed to take Cloud down.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> By overall being weaker than Chaos Vincent.
> 
> That's usually the starting point.



Yet, honestly, where's the proof that Chaos Vincent is? Chaos Vincent is simply a WEAPON - as is Omega - and I'm pretty sure those aren't so tough compared to Sephiroth or JENOVA (both of which Cloud can defeat by himself now, since his power in the film surpasses that of the entire party by the end of FFVII, if Advent Children is anything to go by).

Could Chaos Vincent have every limb in his body pierced yet, after a few encouraging words from his dead best friend, still get up and perform a stronger attack than he has ever shown before? Don't even get me started on how Cloud solo'd Bahamut SIN after tanking its Tremor Flare.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Umm.... Chaos had a sword through his chest and didn't even feel it. I'm sure even base Vincent had a feat like that.

And don't get me started on a feats contest. All I really need to do is post one vid, and it will dismantle your whole argument.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Umm.... Chaos had a sword through his chest and didn't even feel it. I'm sure even base Vincent had a feat like that.
> 
> And don't get me started on a feats contest. All I really need to do is post one vid, and it will dismantle your whole argument.



Please.......that was an illusion of chaos, the real one was right behind Weiss.

Vincent had his chest punctured by Rosso and was pretty fucked up about if i recall.

Err...yea this vid?:

[YOUTUBE]ucY2k8LhvEU[/YOUTUBE]

Which is stuff Rosso and Azul were doing:

[YOUTUBE]6QfjkzLK3Cw[/YOUTUBE]

3:14 onward.

Disappearing from sight is nothing new....loz, CC seph and Zack were doing this type of shyte plus you can clearly see they speed the pace up of the fight in the end...the start of the fight is at normal pace...because the scene was slowed down.

Besides sephiroth is faster than all five of these guys...and cloud avoided getting a speedblitz by him.

Seems to me that you are overrating a character because of one scene we know is crap that is sped up, and is done by people like Azul.


----------



## SHM (Jan 18, 2011)

I think you guys are taking it wrong.
When they say "stronger", it doesn't necessarily mean in _fighting_ power. Sephiroth is stronger than most characters because of his will, his connection with Jenova(basically replacing the thing itself), and the knowledge he gained from the Lifestream. So, _in general_, he is stronger than anyone. But it doesn't mean he is the better fighter, or the one with more destructive power.

Square-Enix isn't OBD. Their definition of "strong" is probably different from ours.

This is what I think anyway.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Illusion? Really? 

As fast as those fuckers were moving, and Chaos does something he's never done....


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

And the one scene I'm talking about is when Chaos rammed into Omega. I'll be waiting when Cloud and Sephiroth pull off a feat like that.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Illusion? Really?
> 
> As fast as those fuckers were moving, and Chaos does something he's never done....



yea.......

Loz was creating blurs and aftermirages as he moved

Does that mean he's faster than Sephiroth, angeal, zack, genesis and Cloud?

Not at all.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Illusions aren't afterimage you dolt.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> And the one scene I'm talking about is when Chaos rammed into Omega. I'll be waiting when Cloud and Sephiroth pull off a feat like that.



Ah i understand. The scene where Omega flys upwards ans Vince sacrifices Chaos to return them both to the planet.

I really don't see how that harmless explosion and that feat puts them above Clour or Seph in a combat situation...sorry.

I never said that. I'm saying that because of a special effect you can't quantify your claiming superiority....when there's cases against it. Besides i worded it wronly, it was an aftermirage. And redutable when people like Rosso create aftermirages and move at those paces chaos and omega were moving.

Besides avoiding a speedblitz and keeping up with seph is a far better speed feat than a fight we know was not slowed down.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Umm.... Chaos had a sword through his chest and didn't even feel it. I'm sure even base Vincent had a feat like that.



Pre-Mako Cloud had a Masamune through his chest and he was still capable of lifting Sephiroth up and throwing him across the room. So that's kind of a moot point, given how Cloud's durability has dramatically increased since then, unless you're saying Weiss's blades are more damaging than Sephiroth's. 



> And don't get me started on a feats contest. All I really need to do is post one vid, and it will dismantle your whole argument.


Meh, go ahead. Still doesn't change the fact that Sephiroth is canonically the strongest character in the entire Compilations of FFVII and the only character capable of defeating him is Cloud. Which is kinda funny, 'cause Cloud doesn't even need Protomateria...


----------



## Zihawk (Jan 18, 2011)

No way Cloud is on Seph`s level. He dicks around so much and thinks it`s a game.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 19, 2011)

Cloud is definitely not on Sephiroth's level. Sephiroth may have been trying to kill Cloud, but he was also definitely dicking around throughout their fight. Even if he was using the utmost of his swordsmanship (he wasn't), the only other power of the hundreds he had he accesses was his flight. Telekinesis? Magic? All only used to set up the battle itself. Bladebeams? Octoslash? Only ever seen in Crisis Core against people actually close to his level.

Sephiroth and Cloud are rivals because they both have very personal grudges against each other. Sephiroth for killing Aerith and being a general bastard, and Cloud for killing Sephiroth twice before. Not because their power levels are close.

And now I want to make a Gilgamesh vs Sephiroth fight.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you hate Sephiroth that much to make a rape thread like that.

That reminds me, remind me to make a Kirin vs Sephiroth thread.

On topic Chaos Vincent wins.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 19, 2011)

Why can't I make a Jedah Dohma vs Sephiroth, Kirin and Gilgamesh thread? 

cause spite threads ain't nice skivala and daruis.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 19, 2011)

skiboydoggy said:


> Cloud is definitely not on Sephiroth's level. Sephiroth may have been trying to kill Cloud, but he was also definitely dicking around throughout their fight. Even if he was using the utmost of his swordsmanship (he wasn't), the only other power of the hundreds he had he accesses was his flight. Telekinesis? Magic? All only used to set up the battle itself. Bladebeams? Octoslash? Only ever seen in Crisis Core against people actually close to his level.
> 
> Sephiroth and Cloud are rivals because they both have very personal grudges against each other. Sephiroth for killing Aerith and being a general bastard, and Cloud for killing Sephiroth twice before. Not because their power levels are close.
> 
> And now I want to make a Gilgamesh vs Sephiroth fight.



No one in VII is at seph’s equal.....he’s stronger than them all.

Difference is...Cloud can actually match up to him(In Swordplay and physical) for the lenght of their fight. Which is a better feat than whatever anyone other than seph has in FF7.

I don’t understand why you think seph was dicking around...when it’s not even alluded to in the reunion files. If you still believe in IGN's translation then look at the real quotelink

Kinda hard not to be on someone's level when your fighting them equally in a fast and ferocious battle and only lose cause you get exhausted.

 Yes in that battle Cloud and Seph both were restricted to physical combat(well all the high tiers in FF7 seem to use only that, except maybe genesis), but it was clear he was not dicking around in that department. Just compare the ACC fight to the ones in CC...it’s clear he was trying much more.

How could he be dicking around when he uses two hands agaisnt Cloud(something almost never done in CC), or when he actually sets things on fire by slashing.

How could Cloud NOT be close to his level when he is the only one ever to actually push sephiroth back and make him grunt. *In his strongest form*. Cloud has surpassed the CC era by a long time.

This is just a huge misinterpretation of a character’s accomplishments. Even when vince has already admitted in a quote that he’s weaker than Cloud. Hell even Seph said it’s up to Cloud.

And he did use an octaslash at Cloud if you’ve never seen ACC. And stabbed him through the heart, i’d hardly call that he was playing around without a quote based only in his arrogant demeanur which every single villain has.

Would Chaos even survive an Omnislash? Much less The V6? I think not.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezhf4DdqMIE[/YOUTUBE]

Vincent does the same to Cloud. Cloud explodes. GG.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow some debate right here. But you do know that Doc is a sequel to Advent Children when Vincent didn't even know the full extent of Chaos or the protomateria.


----------

